# Qui sauvera la France ?



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*La France est en crise.*
La France est morose, la France est triste, la France a le moral en berne, la France doute, la France ne consomme plus, la France est au chômage, la France a peur, la France est désabusée, la France vote NON, la France ne gagne plus au footballe, la France ne croit plus en rien, la France se meurt, la France attend son sauveur.

Qui lui redonnera foi ?


 
 :bebe:


----------



## lumai (17 Juin 2005)

JR bien sûr !


----------



## charles1rst (17 Juin 2005)

Dans ta liste, t'as oublié Napo et Charles 1er...Alors je m'abstiens de voter


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> JR bien sûr !




*En France, on n'a pas de pétrole mais on a des idées*
JR, je sais pas s'il a des idées mais, lui, il a du pétrole



 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

le cercle macg bien evidemment !!!!!!!  

t'as oublié leur devise?



> Groupuscule millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.




sinon, j'aime bien bob l'eponge moi,  je crois en lui


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le cercle macg bien evidemment !!!!!!!
> 
> t'as oublié leur devise?
> 
> ...



Tu rigoles ! Y a des suisses, et même peut-être des belges dedans  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

je telephone a l'administration a propos d'une note d'information que la maitresse a donné a mon fils concernant la cantine et l'apres-scolaire......

- oui bonjour, je suis mme princess , fiston a l'ecole des prince ira a la cantine pour la premiere fois en septembre, je vous appelle suite a la note d'information que fiston a reçu de la maitresse de votre part
- attendez madame je vous passe le service 

......musiquettes........

- oui bonjour, je suis mme princess , fiston a l'ecole des....et bla bla et blabla 
- attendez madame je vous passe le bureau

......musiquettes........

- oui bonjour, je suis mme princess , fiston a l'ecole des ....et re bla bla et blablapffff
- juste un second , je vous passe  la personne concerné......

......musiquettes........

- desolé madame , la personne n'est pas a son poste, voulez vous bien rappeler dans 15 minutes ?
- bien sur madame ....... 

de toute façon j'ai pas le choix      


laquelle de ce 4 personnes sauvera la france ??????


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

pas assez reveillé ce matin :sleep: :mouais:
J'ai raté Michel Nascar, c'est sur qu'il sauvera la France lui!


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

Michel Nascar, forcément !    Tous les autres sont des branle-manettes  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laquelle de ce 4 personnes sauvera la france ??????




......musiquettes........


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laquelle de ce 4 personnes sauvera la france ??????





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ......musikate........



Oh !  c'est pas le thread dont tu es le héros ici !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Michel Nascar, forcément !    Tous les autres sont des branle-manettes  :rateau:




idem ! 
Que devient-il au fait ? Un accident de voiture dîtes-vous ? :affraid:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Vous êtes des ouf, Bob l'éponge a un sens de la gestion du management du risk people on the world wide web, c'est évident

BOB l'EPONGE, tu nous sauvera!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Micheeeeeel met le turbo !   
Bon comme dans toutes les courses de bagnoles, on va gruger* 



*gruger : verbe issu de la racine de poisson rouge "_grug_", exemple " ah, lui il s'est fait gruger !", un poisson est entré dans un orifice secret afin de prendre un raccourci et d'arriver plus vite à sortir de l'eau. SYN. tricher, jouer au Nascar.


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Micheeeeeel met le turbo !
> Bon comme dans toutes les courses de bagnoles, on va gruger*
> *gruger : verbe issu de la racine de poisson rouge "_grug_", exemple " ah, lui il s'est fait gruger !", un poisson est entré dans un orifice secret afin de prendre un raccourci et d'arriver plus vite à sortir de l'eau. SYN. tricher, jouer au Nascar.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

*Pinaizzz le résultat du scrutin va être serré*

Je file chez un bookmaker !


----------



## morden (17 Juin 2005)

bob l'eponge va sauver nos toilettes !!!!!











A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi, ce tube, sur le tabouret????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, ce tube, sur le tabouret????



*Rhhhoooo, noooon, tu penses ?*
remarque, il y a aussi le manche de la ventouse juste à côté....


----------



## morden (17 Juin 2005)

oui alors .. heuuu .. quand je disais "va sauver nos toilettes" je pensais pas des maladie à base de champignons hein !! bande de pervers hydrocephale !!!! 


a part ça, en plus c'est meme pas chez moi !!  !!


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Bob l'Éponge président !!!

Et Patrick au ministère de l'économie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bob l'Éponge président !!!
> 
> Et Patrick au ministère de l'économie




haaaa non,  Patrick au ministère des sport svp !!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Il manque MOI dans le sondage.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il manque MOI dans le sondage.




figure toi que cela a eté ma premiere pensée en lisant  ce thread
j'ai meme commencé a poster dans ce sens mais.....
j'aime pas que on m'accuse de favoritisme


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il manque MOI dans le sondage.



Ah bon ?  C'est pas toi le patron de ce rade ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il manque MOI dans le sondage.



ben, c'est ce que je me disais.....surtout que Bob l'Eponge, c'est par defaut....vu la reaction des americains a la sortie du film , ça n'arrangerai pas les accords entre nos 2 pays....


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa non,  Patrick au ministère des sport svp !!!!!!!!



Bon allez d'accord... si il peut cumuler les deux mandats :rateau:

Le championnat de France de la loi de finances 2005


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Quand je pense à la vieille anglaise
Qu'on appelait le "Queen Mary",
Echouée si loin de ses falaises
Sur un quai de Californie,

Quand je pense à la vieille anglaise,
J'envie les épaves englouties,
Longs courriers qui cherchaient un rêve
Et n'ont pas revu leur pays.

Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".
La France elle m'a laissé tomber.
Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".
C'est ma dernière volonté.

J'étais un bateau gigantesque
Capable de croiser mille ans.
J'étais un géant, j'étais presque
Presqu'aussi fort que l'océan.

J'étais un bateau gigantesque.
J'emportais des milliers d'amants.
J'étais la France. Qu'est-ce qu'il en reste ?
Un corps-mort pour des cormorans.

Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France ".
La France elle m'a laissé tomber.
Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".
C'est ma dernière volonté.

Quand je pense à la vieille anglaise
Qu'on appelait le "Queen Mary",
Je ne voudrais pas finir comme elle
Sur un quai de Californie.

Que le plus grand navire de guerre
Ait le courage de me couler,
Le cul tourné à Saint-Nazaire,
Pays breton où je suis né.

Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".
La France elle m'a laissé tomber.
Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".
C'est ma dernière volonté.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> figure toi que cela a eté ma premiere pensée en lisant  ce thread
> j'ai meme commencé a poster dans ce sens mais.....
> j'aime pas que on m'accuse de favoritisme



Je savais que je pouvais compter sur mes fidèles colleurs d'affiches...:love:


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'appelez plus jamais "France".



  Je demande à ce qu'on modifie la charte, le plus tôt sera le mieux 

_En utilisant ce service, *vous vous engagez à ne pas citer Michel Sardou, et * nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, blablabla ,.......  _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Chez vous un indice :

http://www.sport.fr/photos/La-France-cherche-sauver-son-Grand-Prix-de-F1-42319.jpg


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

JETEZ L'ÉPONGE !


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

Pour moi, il n'y a aucun doute. Vu comment la France est partie (et pas revenue) que seul le patron de bistrot peut la sauver. Pourquoi ?
1/ Avec toute les conneries qu'il entend à longueur de journée : " de toute façon il sont tous pourris...., Vive les communistes,....Vive les Verts, à propos Maurice remets une tournée...Vous savez que.... a un fils caché avec Yvette Horner...et la facture sociale...elle est chère?...etc" C'est le seul capable de se faire le porte parole de la France d'en bas...
2/ Comme il est souvent bourré, car il accepte toutes les tournées de ses clients, (qu'il facture), il a une excellente connaissance de l'économie participative. Voire de modialisation : tous les clients sont les bienvenus
3/ Il participe activement au développement de l'industrie française : Ricard, Casanis, et appaise la ferveur des viticulteurs français en leur permettant d'écouler leur surplus de production taxée par l'europe...: " tiens, goute-moi ce ptit Bordeaux..tu m'en dira des nouvelle. C'est le cousin du frêre à ma tante du coté de mon voisin qui le fabrique.
  Et, tout ça sans compter sur son rôle social respectant à 100% la parité, eh oui, il a quelques chambres en haut...
ET, comme "le patron ne fait pas crédit" ...pas de balance extérieure négative.

Bref, j'vous dis, c'est l'Homme de la situation


----------



## bugman (17 Juin 2005)

Je vote pour le patron du 'Genius bar'.
@+


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Heu, je voudrais pas dire, mais y'en a qand même 4 qui ont voté Sarko... 

On est mal, on est mal...


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je voudrais pas dire, mais y'en a qand même 4 qui ont voté Sarko...
> 
> On est mal, on est mal...



 J'étais justement en train de me poser la question... Ironie, manque d'humour, 1er degré ?  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Toujours est il que Bob l'éponge est en train de mettre une bra**é à Michel le moue du kiki  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## z-moon (17 Juin 2005)

euh ... comme y'avait pas BATMAN dans le sondage , j'ai voté ... "blanc"  
(le monsieur tout en blanc!  c'est moi que j'ai voté pour lui :rose:    )


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'étais justement en train de me poser la question... Ironie, manque d'humour, 1er degré ?  :rateau:



J'ose espérer ironie... :rateau:




			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Toujours est il que Bob l'éponge est en train de mettre une bra**é à Michel le moue du kiki  :rateau:  :rateau:



Bob l'éponge Ruleeeeeeez :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2005)

pfffffff ... voici le vrai sauveur de la France ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff ... voici le vrai sauveur de la France ...




Pim?.....


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Les patrons des bistrots des coins...


----------



## madlen (17 Juin 2005)

La mère terresa


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> La mère terresa



:mouais:
Elle est pas morte elle ?


----------



## madlen (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Elle est pas morte elle ?



de toute façon c'est peine perdue...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Charles de Gaulle, mais faut attendre le 18...


----------



## duracel (17 Juin 2005)

Trop politique comme sondage, je m'abstiens.


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Je sauverais la France


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Jeanne d'Arc.

Tiens, ca me fait penser à une blague (pourrie, je l'avoue :rose: )

Jeanne d'Arc, sur le bucher, à Rouen : 
- J'veux descend' ! J'veux descend' !

- T'inquietes pas, t'en auras...


Désolé


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé


La fatigue sans doute


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La fatigue sans doute


On va dire ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

La constitution européenne :rose:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2005)

Zut on peut pas voter jean'mich :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (17 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai voté Bob: c'est le seul personnage non fictif de la liste.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juin 2005)

:king:


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2005)

Y a pas le Marechal dans la liste, dommage !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas le Marechal dans la liste, dommage !



*Ce maréchal ?*
Tu veux dire ce maréchal là ?

       













Bon d'accord, c'est vrai, il a sauvé l'armée française et la France du désastre à Verdun, mais bon, il a mal vieilli par la suite...


----------



## charles1rst (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce maréchal ?*
> Tu veux dire ce maréchal là ?
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai supprimé sa photo...on l'a déjà trop vue :rateau:
Ouais...n'oublies pas qu'il a fait passer au peloton d'exécution des pauvres troufions qui en avaient plein le cul de faire la guerre, sans parler de celui qui a été fusillé parcequ'il refusait de porter un pantalon qu'on lui avait attribué en dépouillant un mort. (un très bon film sur ce sujet).


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce maréchal ?*
> Tu veux dire ce maréchal là ?
> 
> 
> ...



je pense qu'il est trés présomptueux de porter ce genre de jugements.

On était pas à sa place, au moment ou ça c'est passé...

On sait pas si on aurait fait mieux, comme l'a dit Renault (qui n'a pas dit QUE des conneries...) "Y avait pas beaucoup d'Jean Moulin"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il est trés présomptueux de porter ce genre de jugements.
> 
> On était pas à sa place, au moment ou ça c'est passé...
> 
> On sait pas si on aurait fait mieux, comme l'a dit Renault (qui n'a pas dit QUE des conneries...) "Y avait pas beaucoup d'Jean Moulin"...



Une fois de plus, l'enfer était pavé de bonnes intentions.


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas si on aurait fait mieux, comme l'a dit Renault (qui n'a pas dit QUE des conneries...) "Y avait pas beaucoup d'Jean Moulin"...


Tu veux dire Renaud?

Paske ton Renault à toi, il était quand même plutôt collabo


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire Renaud?
> 
> Paske ton Renault à toi, il était quand même plutôt collabo



Putain j'ai écrit comme les bagnolles...

J'étais en train de mater le nouvelle clio et voilà...

Désolé pour Renaud, dont je n'ai rien à foutre au demeurant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il est trés présomptueux de porter ce genre de jugements.




*Présomptueux ?*
Tiens donc.


----------



## charles1rst (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il est trés présomptueux de porter ce genre de jugements.
> 
> On était pas à sa place, au moment ou ça c'est passé...
> 
> On sait pas si on aurait fait mieux, comme l'a dit Renault (qui n'a pas dit QUE des conneries...) "Y avait pas beaucoup d'Jean Moulin"...



Tu as le droit de trouver ça présomptueux...Mais ta signature va bien dans le sens de ta remarque au sujet des exécutions :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Ben oui présomptueux.

Si vous, vous êtes sur de vous comporter en héros, quoi qu'il arrive, tant mieux pour vous.

D'autre part, au moment ou de Vichy, Pétin n'avait que peu d'autre choix.

Ce qui est regrettable c'est un certain zele au niveau de certainens administrations.

Mais bon on va pas refaire l'histoire hein les loulous...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

pourquoi personne a voté *Zidane Zinédine* ????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*J'ai le plus grand respect*
pour le Pétain d'entre 1914 et 1918 qui au passage était colonel à l'entrée en guerre pour la finir en maréchal de France. Un haut gradé qui n'était pas avide d'offensives inutiles et sanglantes comme ont pu l'être Joffre, Nivelle ou encore Mangin (surnommé le boucher par les hommes qu'il commandait...)

Maintenant, je n'ai pas connu cette sombre période que fut l'occupation et je n'aurais nullement la présomption de penser que j'aurais été résistant. J'en sais foutrement rien.

Mais il faut reconnaître que sans un certain général De Gaulle (qui aurait pu figurer dans les choix possibles du sondage tiens) la place de la France parmi les vainqueurs et non parmi les vaincus aurait été bien compromise...


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne a voté *Zidane Zinédine* ????



Parceque les gens ne votent que pour les vrais personnages, pas les imaginaires...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai le plus grand respect*
> pour le Pétain d'entre 1914 et 1918 qui au passage était colonel à l'entrée en guerre pour la finir en maréchal de France. Un haut gradé qui n'était pas avide d'offensives inutiles et sanglantes comme ont pu l'être Joffre, Nivelle ou encore Mangin (surnommé le boucher par les hommes qu'il commandait...)
> 
> Maintenant, je n'ai pas connu cette sombre période que fut l'occupation et je n'aurais nullement la présomption de penser que j'aurais été résistant. J'en sais foutrement rien.
> ...



D'un autre coté, il s'est barré en Angleterre.

Et il est revenu une fois que presque tout était joué...

Moi je pense qu'il y a du bon et du mauvais dans chacun, mais qu'on ne doit pas tout à l'un ou tout à l'autre.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne a voté *Zidane Zinédine* ????



Probablement parce qu'ici, dés que les gens gagnent plus il redeviennent ce qu'ils sont.


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut reconnaître que sans un certain général De Gaulle (qui aurait pu figurer dans les choix possibles du sondage tiens)



Bah moi j'en ai causé mon fils... (sans être fan)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne a voté *Zidane Zinédine* ????




*par contre*
quelqu'un a voté pour le pape


Serait-ce Dieu lui même ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

Au fait, on ne sait toujours pas de quoi la France devra être sauvée par Bob l'ép ... euh, celui pour qui on va voter ? 



			
				-LePurFilsdelaSagesse- a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a voté pour le pape
> 
> 
> Serait-ce Dieu lui même ?



Nan, si dieu venait sur macGe, ça voudrait dire qu'il a un Mac, et si Dieu avait un Mac, les PC n'existeraient pas !


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

je vois que le marechal ne fait pas l'unanimite...
alors peut etre que ceci nous sauvera : l'alliance royale!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> je vois que le marechal ne fait pas l'unanimite...
> alors peut etre que ceci nous sauvera : l'alliance royale!!!



Sonnyyyyyyy, t'as une nouvelle chance de pouvoir devenir bourreau, va y avoir des ci-devant à raccourcir


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux !!!

Mais moi les bourreaux de la révolution ne me font pas rever... c'était l'usine... moi j'aime le travail artisanal...

Un petit tour en ville en charette histoire de se prendre plein de légumes pourris dans la couanne, et puis au boulot !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

Ok Sonny, et la, tu en penses quoi de celui-la ????


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi tu me montres ça à moi ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, il s'est barré en Angleterre.
> 
> Et il est revenu une fois que presque tout était joué...



et ca yen a pas beaucoup qui le disent...
UN BIDASSE CA RESTE AU FRONT AVEC SES HOMMES, QUITTE A CREVER BETEMENT, JE VEUX PAS LE SAVOIR, ON QUITTE PAS LE NAVIRE AVANT LES RATS!!!



...
'tain chui en forme moi aujourd'hui...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

tu qurais peut etre voulu que je te montre plutot ca :


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

En même temps, si tu me montres rien c'est pas grave non plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

dites donc ca devient hot saucisse ici...
...
c'est toi dendrimere, qui veux montrer tes parties honteuses a sonny?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire Renaud?




c'est vrai que dire "le piratage de la musique c'est mal" pour un gars qui a chanter "société tu m'auras pas" ça le fait pas trop :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> dites donc ca devient hot saucisse ici...
> ...
> c'est toi dendrimere, qui veux montrer tes parties honteuses a sonny?



Ses parties honteuses ? Possederait-il déjà un micro intel inside ?!?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ses parties honteuses ? Possederait-il déjà un micro intel inside ?!?


  et voila, j'etais presque de bonne humeur, et l'autre, la, paf il deboule, ya tout a refaire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila, j'etais presque de bonne humeur, et l'autre, la, paf il deboule, ya tout a refaire...



DE toute façon, la bonne humeur, tu sais que c'est pas bon pour tes pustules ... Allons, dis merci au monsieur !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> DE toute façon, la bonne humeur, tu sais que c'est pas bon pour tes pustules ... Allons, dis merci au monsieur !


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

quelles parties honteuses, j'assume !


----------



## z-moon (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *par contre*
> quelqu'un a voté pour le pape


V  V



> Serait-ce Dieu lui même ?


Je ne voudrais pas me montrer présomptueux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas me montrer présomptueux



*tu me feras*
5 Pater et 10 Avé et je veux bien passer sur tes honteux sous entendus...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2005)

toi tu es un faux moine, parce que a 18h20 c'est l'heure des Vepres !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> toi tu es un faux moine, parce que a 18h20 c'est l'heure des Vepres !!!




Et pis même, un vrai moine ne viendrait pas faire ses remontées d'acide sur macgé comme ça...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pis même, un vrai moine ne viendrait pas faire ses remontées d'acide sur macgé comme ça...


 
t'es sur ?


----------

